# Looking for Caravan site between La Linea and San Pedro



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

for a nice 4 berth caravan plus awning? Anyone know of any sites that have longterm vacancies?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> for a nice 4 berth caravan plus awning? Anyone know of any sites that have longterm vacancies?



You may need permission from a young "squatter" to take it from where it is at the moment LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You may need permission from a young "squatter" to take it from where it is at the moment LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


:crutch: :crutch: :crutch: :crutch:


----------

